# PVC Sewer Pipe Deer feeder



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry about the pictures being turned sideways....I don't know how to turn them upright

Also, the blue things behind the feeder (the pictures before it was painted) are 3 of the 5 "Lifetime" targets I'm building for an archery range we're starting behind our church. Our outdoors ministry got permission to use some ground that the church owns for our own range. I've got two completely stuffed and 3 left to do. I post pictures of them when we get the range completed.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Feeder*

Nice job on the feeder and some good tips on materials.Thanks for
sharing.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

rackmasterlgw said:


> Nice job on the feeder and some good tips on materials.Thanks for
> sharing.


ditto


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

You will need to use clean corn or those holes will clog up.


----------



## bhale46 (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a good looking feeder!! How tall is it and where did you buy the sewer pipe and what is the cost to build this. Thanks, Bob


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*gravity feeder*

Good idea going with 6", I get tired of filling my 4" tubes all the time. You should also put wire screen over the trough end, instead of the wood plug, so that water can drain there as well. I used a PVC cap and water lays in the end of mine all the time.My 4" tubes will be replaced with 6 inchers next year!!!
Good job!!!
Oh yeah, squirels love chewing on the fill pipe end caps too, go with metal there to save some headache!!!


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I put apples into mine, it wont feed like it is supposed to.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

atjunkie said:


> You will need to use clean corn or those holes will clog up.


The holes are 5/16" so I'm hoping with that number of holes I will get plenty of drainage. However, your point it well made. i'll check it occasionally to make sure they are not plugged. Another poster suggested using wire mesh over the end instead of the wooden plug. That makes a lot of sense, expecially if I tip it forward a few degrees to make sure the water runs down the hopper towards the end.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

condude4 said:


> I put apples into mine, it wont feed like it is supposed to.


I going to assume you're just joking about the apples. If not....well think that through for minute...I'm sure the reason will come to you eventually.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bhale46 said:


> That's a good looking feeder!! How tall is it and where did you buy the sewer pipe and what is the cost to build this. Thanks, Bob


Well I found the pipe in the woods near my hunting cabin so I have didn't have to pay for it. that is why I went the sewer pipe route to start with. When searching the internet I found the green SDR 35 pipe for about $24.00 for a 14 ft. section. But I would check with a local pipe distributor to see if you can get it cheaper. You might also check with the local plumbing shops or excavtion companies to see if the have a shorter section (4'-6') that they would sell you cheap. You lose about six inches off one end because it is flared to fit the sections together; that flare has to be cut off. You could easily make 2 feeders from a 14 ft piece. Mine is about 5 feet tall. I didn't want it any taller than that to facilitate filling it. The end cap and elbow cost me about $15 total, so I suppose you cold make one for around $25.

Note: Don't be mislead by the white elbow and cap on my feeder before I painted it. Those are NOT the same as the white PVC you buy at the big box home improvement stores as water pipe. A.) the white stuff at Lowes, etc is not the same diameter and b.) it cost's a whole bunch more. The green SDR 35 pipe will not work with the fittings you would buy at Lowes and vice versa.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Good idea going with 6", I get tired of filling my 4" tubes all the time. You should also put wire screen over the trough end, instead of the wood plug, so that water can drain there as well. I used a PVC cap and water lays in the end of mine all the time.My 4" tubes will be replaced with 6 inchers next year!!!
> Good job!!!
> Oh yeah, squirels love chewing on the fill pipe end caps too, go with metal there to save some headache!!!


Great idea on the wire screen on the end of the trough. you can't see it well in the pictures but there is a flat spot on the bottom of the wood disc to let water drain out but I cold see that getting plugged easily. I like your wire screen idea much better. I assume you ar talking about the wire mesh with 1/4" holes right??? Not screen door screen?

Regarding the squirels (and *****) teething on the feeder. This feeder is going to get set up about 50yds from the cabin. Baiting is illegal here in Indiana so I don't hunt over a feeders (don't object to hunting over feeders and would do so in a heart beat if it was legal). But its still fun to watch the deer when I'm not hunting. However, if critters start tearing up my equipment, I believe the meadow mountie wouldn't give me too much grief if I did a little target practice with my .22.


----------



## Atheist (Feb 21, 2008)

I would imagine that you could mount a pale to the top with a hole cut in it if you were so inclined to have the bait last a little while longer.

I have never used a feeder and don't ever want to but if we don't see more deer in the stands this year I would consider it to try to get some on camera to know where to hunt


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

any problems with squirrels?


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

steve-o said:


> any problems with squirrels?


Don't know yet, I haven't put it out but I suspect there will be some problem with them. then again, define problem....I happen to love squirrel stew. The corn they eat between now and squirrel season will only fatten them up. I'm more worried about *****.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Atheist said:


> I would imagine that you could mount a pale to the top with a hole cut in it if you were so inclined to have the bait last a little while longer.
> 
> I have never used a feeder and don't ever want to but if we don't see more deer in the stands this year I would consider it to try to get some on camera to know where to hunt



First...and not to be splitting hairs but its "pail" not "pale". Also, could you explain further what you are talking about with mounting the pail to add volume?


Second, I do not intend to hunt over the feeder. As I said in my initial message baiting is illegal in Indiana. I personally don't have a problem with baiting if it is legal but the intent of this feeder is that which you mentioned...just to get some pictures of the deer running the property.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I have made these using a "Y" connector at the bottom. You have to run your length of pipe into one of the top sections of the Y, cap the bottom, and the animals will eat out of the other top section of the Y. Be sure to put a small drain hole in the bottom cap to let moisture escape it any would get into the feeder.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

jimmyk said:


> I have made these using a "Y" connector at the bottom. You have to run your length of pipe into one of the top sections of the Y, cap the bottom, and the animals will eat out of the other top section of the Y. Be sure to put a small drain hole in the bottom cap to let moisture escape it any would get into the feeder.


Yes, I've seen that design and it's really slick. I just didn't want to spend the extra $$ on the Y that was about twice the cost of the elbow. That is my only reason for using this design instead of the one you are talking about.

Thanks


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm with you on saving $$$! That is the great thing about these feeders. Only drawback is not having a timer for them.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

jimmyk said:


> I'm with you on saving $$$! That is the great thing about these feeders. Only drawback is not having a timer for them.


I agree about the timer. for me it is a lot about saving some money but not 100% about the $$. Although, I suppose I could buy one of the cheap timers from Cabelas/Bass Pro and make my own feeder from a trashcan or 5 gallong bucket even. For me, timing isn't real important. I don't hunt over the feeders so I'm not too concerned about getting the deer to pattern to when the feeder releases the feed (besides I'm not yet convinced that deer will _pattern/time that well to a specific food source,_ they eat when they are hungry, be it early morning, mid day, mid night etc.) My goals are pretty simple too: a.) just observation; I like looking at deer and learning from their behavior when not they're not feeling threatened and b.) get them used to coming on my property so during deer season I may see a few from my stand.

On the upside, these feeders have no batteries to go dead (more money to spend and maintanence to do) and no moving parts to break. Just fill'er up and walk away, no stress. Unless there are a boat load of deer (and other critters) hitting it 100 lbs of corn can last a couple of weeks. Keep in mind, six deer can not eat out of one these at a time, they kind of have to take turns. And, instinctively deer tend not to hang around one place for a long time so the design seems to conserve the corn a bit.


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*feeder*

how much did it cost you all together to make this?? kody


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

*Feeders*

I just built 2 for $22. For the bottom part I used a y joint. I will post some pics later. You just have to make sure that the bottom joint is glued or screwed to the tube so they can't knock it off. I went back to check mine and they pawed at it and knocked it off and there went all the food. The second one I had corn mixed with pellet food and some apple flavoring and it was wiped out in 3 days. I also set the bottom on the ground so they would not be able to knock the bottom off. I have pics of racoons, squirrels, birds and of course deer. (fawn) I have to rid myself of the ***** though.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*gravity feeder cost*

A couple of notes:

1.) I used PVC sewer pipe (SDR 35) not water pipe (SDR 40??). Water pipe can be purchased at Lowes and local hardware stores. Sewer pipe may take some searching with your local plumber or excavator to find out where you can buy it. the cost of sewer pipe is 1/4 to 1/3 the cost of water pipe. Also the fittings for water pipe will not fit sewer pipe and vise versa.

2.) actual real cost is based on what you have on hand that you don't attribute any cost to.

3.) I made mine out of 6 inch pipe to hold more corn. you can save money by making it out of 4 in pipe.

I had the pipe, paint, screws, pvc cement. etc so all I had to pay for was the elbow and the top cap. but assuming you have nothing here is an approx. price list. This is for 6in feeder using sewer pipe.

Top Cap...............$6
90 degree elbow....$9
Pipe....................$23 (this is for a 14 ft section from which you can make at least two feeders, maybe 3.

PVC cement.........$3 (you could get by nicely using a few short sheet metal screws to hold the sections together instead of the cement. If you use cement read the insrtuctions. It says to use a primer but I think you can get away with cleaning it with rubbing alcohol

Can of brown primer spay paint $4.00 (making it camo is not necessary. The deer don't really care. You're not hiding it from them anyway. You're just hiding it from someone who might be inclined to steal it.

Hacksaw, jig/sabre saw/sawsall - to cut the pipe.

So if you are starting from stratch you could make one for around $24-$26. If you only make one that cost will be higher because you have to buy a 14 ft piece of pipe...unless you can find someone to sell you just a 4-5ft piece of pipe. I'm guess excavaters who install septic systems etc would have chunks laying around.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

selemdog said:


> I just built 2 for $22. For the bottom part I used a y joint. I will post some pics later. You just have to make sure that the bottom joint is glued or screwed to the tube so they can't knock it off. I went back to check mine and they pawed at it and knocked it off and there went all the food. The second one I had corn mixed with pellet food and some apple flavoring and it was wiped out in 3 days. I also set the bottom on the ground so they would not be able to knock the bottom off. I have pics of racoons, squirrels, birds and of course deer. (fawn) I have to rid myself of the ***** though.


$22 each?? If not tell me how you managed that unless you had most of the stuff laying around already.


----------



## Dren1276 (Mar 10, 2008)

I can build two for 25 bucks so cost shouldn't be an issue just do a little looking around at lowes and you will see.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Dren1276 said:


> I can build two for 25 bucks so cost shouldn't be an issue just do a little looking around at lowes and you will see.


Again, are you talking about $25 each? Or $12.50 each ($25 for 2) I gotta tell ya, I haven't seen the supplies needed at Lowes to build them for $25. A 6" 90 degree elbow at Lowes is $36 all by it self; the end cap was $19 and change. 

I'm all ears on how you build a 5ft tall 6" diameter gravity feeder for $25. Lowes is like 3 minutes from my house. I would love to get the supplies there. If could make them from Lowes for $25 I'd build several.

Thanks,


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Dren1276 said:


> I can build two for 25 bucks so cost shouldn't be an issue just do a little looking around at lowes and you will see.


2 for $25? is that $12.50 each. I've looked seriously at lowes for the supplies to make these feeders and I just don't see how you can do it for that kind of money. Are we both talking about PVC pipe? If so the 6 in diameter 90 degree elbow at Lowes is $39 all by itself. The end cap was $19 and change. That doesn't include 5ft of 6" pipe.

What are you making yours out of, I must not be the same stuff I'm looking at at Lowes..or any place else for that matter.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

goathollow said:


> I going to assume you're just joking about the apples. If not....well think that through for minute...I'm sure the reason will come to you eventually.


No we have TONS of apples near us, the corn crops aren't up enough to steal some from there yet.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I was being sarcastic. Trying to put a bunch of 3 inch apples down a 6 inch tube won't work well. These feeders are designed for someting smaller like shelled corn.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Just a thought but I read an article years ago about these type of feeders and the author used this type of pipe (not sure if 6" or what) but he visited the feeder and found a dead doe with it's muzzle stuck in the pipe. He assumed it was trying to reach further up the pipe and got stuck and starved to death. Free venison though if you get there before it spoils.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a couple made out of 6" thin wall pipe at 5' tall and they hold 1 - 50# sack of corn. I like your idea of the trough. I just cut a slot in my end cap and let it gravity feed through that.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

goathollow said:


> $22 each?? If not tell me how you managed that unless you had most of the stuff laying around already.


Lowes sewer pipe. I will get one and post pics for ya. $22 for both.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

goathollow said:


> I saw this design here on AT and I've been wanting to make one since. This one is made of 6" PVC sewer pipe (the lime green stuff...schedule 35 I think is what it is called). I happened to have the pipe and when I went to buy the elbow and cap I discovered the the PVC pipe used for sewer pipe is much less expensive than the white PVC sold at Lowes/Home Depot etc. The elbow in the water pipe PVC was $36 at Lowes and the cap was $19. The sewer pipe PVC those same pieces were $9 and $6 respectively. I just made it this afternoon and I have not filled it yet but I'm guessing it will hold at least 100 lbs of corn.
> 
> The first picture is the feeder painted
> 
> ...


Unless you can fill them every few days I'd attach some Ys, or Ts and get another tube, or two on them. I built two like that last season, put them within 30 feet of each other, and once the deer found them after they cleaned up the local cornfield, and clover they were empty more than they were full. I'm planning to add to them this year.

... oh yea... and the squirrels will have a field day with your corn, and there ain't a thing you can do about it that I know of.

I'm also going to drill a small hole in the top, and put a string through it as long as the feeder is high, and tie a fishing weight to it on the inside.
That way after I fill it I can set the weight on the top of the corn, and as it goes down the weight will pull the string in, and shorten it on the outside. that way I'll know how much corn in inside without taking the cap off to look, so I won't be tracking my scent neer the feeders just to check them.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

goathollow said:


> $22 each?? If not tell me how you managed that unless you had most of the stuff laying around already.


Here ya go. If you mount it off the ground, use metal not nylon screen that is why it has a hole in it from the *****. To hold the screen in I used a piece of tubing and nocked it up in there.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

I used a mixture of all purpose feed, deer feed and corn. 50# bags of each and mixed it all togther before putting it in the tubes. I also put some apple flavored mineral to intise them to start feeding out of it.

good luck


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

tpcollins said:


> Just a thought but I read an article years ago about these type of feeders and the author used this type of pipe (not sure if 6" or what) but he visited the feeder and found a dead doe with it's muzzle stuck in the pipe. He assumed it was trying to reach further up the pipe and got stuck and starved to death. Free venison though if you get there before it spoils.


Can imagine that happening but I suppose it could. Probably a 1 in a million kind of thing.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

selemdog said:


> Lowes sewer pipe. I will get one and post pics for ya. $22 for both.



I'm looking forward to seeing that. If I can build them for $11 each I'm gonna build a bunch of them.

THANKS!!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

selemdog said:


> Here ya go. If you mount it off the ground, use metal not nylon screen that is why it has a hole in it from the *****. To hold the screen in I used a piece of tubing and nocked it up in there.


Great looking feeder. Do you by chance have a stock number off the stuff you used to build it. I can't find sewer pipe and fittings at my Lowes, all I can find is water pipe and fittings. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Also, that appears to be 4 in pipe instead of 6 inch. Not sure how much difference that makes in price though.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Unless you can fill them every few days I'd attach some Ys, or Ts and get another tube, or two on them. I built two like that last season, put them within 30 feet of each other, and once the deer found them after they cleaned up the local cornfield, and clover they were empty more than they were full. I'm planning to add to them this year.
> 
> ... oh yea... and the squirrels will have a field day with your corn, and there ain't a thing you can do about it that I know of.
> 
> ...


What a great idea...now that is using your coconut!!

Oh, about the squirrels... there is a season them too here in Indiana and I love squirrel stew!! In the meantime we can fatten'em up a bit.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

goathollow said:


> What a great idea...now that is using your coconut!!
> 
> Oh, about the squirrels... there is a season them too here in Indiana and I love squirrel stew!! In the meantime we can fatten'em up a bit.



That's what having a good mechanical mind does for ya.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

goathollow said:


> Great looking feeder. Do you by chance have a stock number off the stuff you used to build it. I can't find sewer pipe and fittings at my Lowes, all I can find is water pipe and fittings. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Also, that appears to be 4 in pipe instead of 6 inch. Not sure how much difference that makes in price though.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures.


I was first looking at the thicker pvc then stumbled into the cheaper tubing. Just ask for the sewer tubing. It is 4in. I am sure you could find bigger somewhere else, but I like something easy to carry. I will look for the item numbers.


----------



## thahunter (Apr 14, 2009)

nice! thanks for the help!


----------



## bwhntnfool (Apr 3, 2009)

I made mine of the same pipe but to save money i made a wood troft at the base and also a plastic coffee can makes a great lid and can also be used to put corn in feeder with. Total cost of mine nothing i already had the pipe. It dont look as good as yours.


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

Wonder if your state allows hunting over "feeds"? We did it once and yep those squirrels were all over it so were the deer.
Had to stop doing that as laws were on that.
It sure was fun watching them both.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Our state does not allow hunting over a feeder and it is not my intention to do so. We put this out just to watch the deer during the off season and see what we have frequenting the area. We'll pull the feeder before the season starts.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*deer feeder volume*

By the way, we set this feeder up over the weekend and it holds right at 50lbs of corn. I would have bet it would hold more than that but I was proven wrong.

The upright tube part of the feeder is right at 5ft and the corn hopper at the bottom is about 15 inches long. Its made of 6in tube.


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

selemdog said:


> I just built 2 for $22. For the bottom part I used a y joint.


Same here. I've been making them for a few years that way and they work great. I've planned to mount one to the bottom of a barrell, with a toilet flange, but I've never got around to it.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

we have been using pvc tyubes for a while. all we do is put them over a t post with acap. fill it up. the deer will learn how to bump it to get the corn out. the rest stays dry.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

We've found two dead does that were trapped in the Y-pipe design with 6" pipe. They get their heads to far down in there to get some feed, and then cant get them back out...or so it appears. These type feeders have been used on one of the farms I hunt for the passed 4 years though, so it seems to be a small percentage. We use them legally and have gotten some great pictures!!


----------

